# 1.#QNAN als Ausgangswert eines FB



## master (19 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe bei einem Beckhoff CX9001 folgendes Problem.
Der Real Ausgangswert eines PT_1 Gliedes zeigt online den Wert "1.#QNAN" an. Was könnte dies bedeuten?
Ist Bestandteil eines Reglerbausteins, der mehrfach aufgerufen wird. Aber nur bei einer Instanz kommt dieser Fehler vor. Der Eingangswert des FB`s ist aber in Ordnung.

Gruß
master


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Dezember 2010)

Bei 1.#INF hätte ich darauf geschlossen dass eine Zeitkonstante bei der einer Berechnung den Wert Null hat. Und eine Division durch 0 ergibt per Definition den Wert Unendlich.

"Not a Number" kann man allerdings durch keine Real-Berechnung erzeugen, darum muss es hier an einer Stelle einen fehlerhaften Zugriff auf Speicherbereiche geben. Wird im Programm mit Pointern hantiert?


----------



## JesperMP (19 Dezember 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> "Not a Number" kann man allerdings durch keine Real-Berechnung erzeugen,


Doch kann man. Probier mit ein division durch Null.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Dezember 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Probier mit ein division durch Null.



Ah Ok, bei einer Division von Null durch Null:

1.0/0.0 = 1.#INF
0.0/0.0 = 1.#NAN


----------



## master (19 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für die Hinweise.
Wie das Programm intern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da es ein "Original" Baustein von Beckhoff ist. Probier jetzt mal den Baustein aus der Oscat lib aus. Da kann man im Fehlerfall wenigstens reinschauen.

gruß
Master


----------

